# SA Meat Scandal Deepens.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What will happen with SA trading partners?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/global-meat-buyers-restrict-brazil-supplies-as-scandal-deepens-blmg/


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

I would love to say that they would be done with SA and buy more us protein (beef, chicken,pork) but unfortunately they produce it cheap and I'm sure they'll do some song and dance and make it all look good again and everyone will go back to buying it. Maybe I missed it but I did not see were the U.S put up a block of SA beef?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Smoothy said:


> Maybe I missed it but I did not see were the U.S put up a block of SA beef?


You did not miss it. JBS can still ship 2,500 tons of fresh beef per month to the U.S.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Yep saw that actually this morning on AG news thanks though. Also saw everyone else is lifting bans except (affected plants) what a bunch of b.s. I had a feeling it wouldn't take long for everyone to go back to the cheap beef cheap over quality go figure!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Smoothy said:


> Yep saw that actually this morning on AG news thanks though. Also saw everyone else is lifting bans except (affected plants) what a bunch of b.s. I had a feeling it wouldn't take long for everyone to go back to the cheap beef cheap over quality go figure!


After selling beef privately for over ten years I have learned something. 90% of people just want cheap beef But they also want it safe. 9% want quality. The rest dont know what they want.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Well the shonky jbs has been caught out by their own goverment again .This time buying cattle from know illegally deforested grazing land.the story was in ag canada (I like to read a bit of every thing ah!) Must say with mcdonalds here it is all our own beef ,I know a few angus blokes,who supply them and they get audited regularly. No way they can make a real burger.here,s one for you hamber eater try sliced beetroot.standard here is with the lot pineapple, bacon,onion,beetroot, tomatoes, cheese,beef pattie,tomatoe sauce, salt, pepper,butter.heart attack in ever one


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Just my opinion I don't think you should import anything you eat unless it is somting that can't be grown hear.then you eat at your on risk.


----------

